# I found this on Youtube..........very good!



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I was looking through Youtube and just happened accross this video. It had only 5 views when i saw it. Well done.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Great! Now all we need to do is get them to play that on the outdoor channel on Sunday mornings.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

That is awesome, the word is starting to get out on a good product.


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

That video was put together very well. Best Epek video I have seen so far.

I tried watching that Campbell's show on Versus a few times but it was 115 minutes of ads and 5 minutes of actual hunting.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

MEEN said:


> That video was put together very well. * Best Epek video I have seen so far.*
> 
> I tried watching that Campbell's show on Versus a few times but it was 115 minutes of ads and 5 minutes of actual hunting.


Great..............It's about the only one that I haven't done.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Maybe that is why they think it is so well done...no bias. I personally like seeing you on the videos Scott


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> Maybe that is why they think it is so well done...no bias. *I personally like seeing you on the videos Scott *


That's just because you kinda have a man crush! :wink:


----------



## team-A&S (Feb 1, 2010)

choices!!!!!! its either the epek or the new meetseaker i am leaning towards the meat seeker. but only time will tell. 2 inch 3 blade vs 1.5 inch 3 blade. cant wait to shoot them side by side. loved the epek. the prototype shot amazing. i got time to decide


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

team-A&S said:


> choices!!!!!! its either the epek or the new meetseaker i am leaning towards the meat seeker. but only time will tell. 2 inch 3 blade vs *1.5* inch 3 blade. cant wait to shoot them side by side. loved the epek. the prototype shot amazing. i got time to decide


1.7


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

Great video, I didn't think Epek video's were allowed that didn't have at least 3 members of Scott's family in them?

Please visit epekhunting.com for more exciting video's


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Personally, The only videos I like are the ones your family is in...They save your butt Scott


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Ha Ha, with friends like you guys, who needs enemies? 

Can I help it that I am the only one that tries to get our name out there within the budget alocated? :mrgreen:


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

elk22hunter said:


> Ha Ha, with friends like you guys, who needs enemies?
> 
> Can I help it that I am the only one that tries to get our name out there within the budget alocated? :mrgreen:


Maybe you could take some out of what you budget to market for Mathews every year and put it to a good cause?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

SaltLakeArcher said:


> elk22hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Ha Ha, with friends like you guys, who needs enemies?
> ...


The problem is that I have the same budget for both! Zero x Zero is still Zero. I am simply what we call "creative" in my budgeting.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

just use your beautiful wife and amazing kids more


----------



## team-A&S (Feb 1, 2010)

elk22hunter said:


> team-A&S said:
> 
> 
> > choices!!!!!! its either the epek or the new meetseaker i am leaning towards the meat seeker. but only time will tell. 2 inch 3 blade vs *1.5* inch 3 blade. cant wait to shoot them side by side. loved the epek. the prototype shot amazing. i got time to decide
> ...


2.0 is still bigger :mrgreen: :mrgreen: lol!!!!!!!!


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

elk22hunter said:


> SaltLakeArcher said:
> 
> 
> > elk22hunter said:
> ...


Yea, I'm on the Epek payroll, I know what your talking about :wink:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

SaltLakeArcher said:


> *Yea, I'm on the Epek payroll, I know what your talking about * :wink:


That means that you and I make the same amount.


----------

